

1 Millllion dollars for “Looks bad, smells bad, backyard was like a junkyard” - johnnyu
http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/14551-Bercaw-Ln-San-Jose-CA-95124/19673651_zpid/

======
xrange
...or you could buy a million of these fixer-uppers in Detroit:

[http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-
detail/1665-S-Ethe...](http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-
detail/1665-S-Ethel-St_Detroit_MI_48217_M42648-59502)

